# How to stop yarn from twisting between ball and knit work while knitting?



## foxterrier (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello, Fellow Knitters-
Is there a way, besides the gravity method (i.e. hanging yarn ball above attached knitted work) to untwist feeder yarn between work and ball? 

Thank-you!


----------



## econista (Jan 26, 2011)

Unless you are working on a narrow piece that you reverse a lot or are doing something with multiple yarns like intarsia, you shouldn't have trouble with your yarn getting twisted up. If you are working with several colors/balls, you can get a box on a turntable that has compartments for 4+ colors and rotate it to keep your current yarn separated from the others without tangling or twisting. I guess this box idea would work for your problem too though, and it could be easily made by a woodworker or improvised by a creative soul, (and I'm sure someone sells them online, too)


----------



## foxterrier (Jan 31, 2011)

Dear Econista,

Thank-you very much for your quick reply. You inspired me to come up with a solution for my situation, based on your turntable idea. I will try setting my yarn on a lazy susan to keep it untwisted while working. I'm knitting simple things, so this method might work.

foxterrier


----------



## econista (Jan 26, 2011)

I just remembered that non-center pull balls tend to twist up a lot more than center-pull balls of yarn. Most yarn is sold in balls that are wound so that you can find the center (or near enough). If you take the time to pull out the center yarn instead of using the outside yarn end, (assuming you are not doing this already) I bet your yarn twisting problem will disappear. You can buy center-pull yarn ball winders (hand crank, or electric) in spinning, weaving and knitting shops, online or at JoAnn Craft Stores. And some yarn shops will wind yarn for you as a courtesy, so just ask!


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

Glad I spotted this idea of untwisiting yarn. One of my yarns was really bad about this...now I have to find a turntable...Glad I hung onto my old record player!


----------



## foxterrier (Jan 31, 2011)

Dear Econista,

Forgot to tell you before that you have a creative name!

Thank-you for your second e-mail. I never knew that winding the yarn from the inside end of the ball or skein made it less likely to twist.

foxterrier


----------



## zojna (Feb 1, 2011)

When I knit with two or more different yarns, I put each ball in a zip lock bag, cut a tiny hole in one corner to thread the yarn through and ZIP IT UP. Works great.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I do that too, keeps the yarn clean and untangled!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

I also use the hole punched zip lock bags...great for keeping things relatively untangled....but if a turntable seems right, the kitchen dept at walmart has two different brands for just a few dollars...both single and double layer...but the 'mom' in me has to tell you to look at thrift stores...i have found several of the kitchen style in the second hand places i hang out in...


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi foxterrier, There was a tip on a site I saw a week or so ago that said to leave about 5 inches out of the center of a toilet paper roll and wind the yarn around the tube, when done remove the tube and you should have your center pull. Hope it helps.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

This is a tip I read on some site long ago. If you push each yarn through a straw before beginning the yarn will pull through and it will be far enough away f rom needles not to interefere but close enough not to tangle or twist. I personally don't remember if it works or not but am not having trouble so.... Hope for you if you try it that it works.


----------



## lej619 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi ~~ i also do the bag trick but i just don't "zip it" all the way. also a good turntable would be the kind you get for your microwave.


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

What a great idea! Thank you.


----------



## foxterrier (Jan 31, 2011)

lej619,

Thank-you for the microwave turntable idea!

Foxterrier


----------



## foxterrier (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi, Kichi-

Your straw idea seems like an easy solution to untwist yarn. Thank-you!

foxterrier


----------



## foxterrier (Jan 31, 2011)

deemail,

Thank-you for the good ideas of where to get turntables.

foxterrier


----------



## foxterrier (Jan 31, 2011)

zojna,

Thank-you for your useful idea for keeping yarn untwisted. Plastic bags are so useful!

foxterrier


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

I tried putting my balls in jars but didn't punch a hole in the lids as recommended. I wonder if it would work to put your jars on a lazy susan when you are working with more than one thread. I also read that some people knit from the outside and inside of the skein when working double yarn. Has anyone tried that?


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi loisdenise, I have tried the inside and outside knitting but for me it just turned a mess. I am not the only one out here though, maybe someone found success. It twisted and turned and tangled up on me. Then I may should have done something like put it in something. I don't know,but I don't plan to do it again.


----------



## lej619 (Feb 2, 2011)

u guys r welcome


----------



## lej619 (Feb 2, 2011)

i also do this and it works to a point.


----------

